# Monday 4th April - big day!



## shiv (Mar 24, 2011)

I've just spoken to both Animas and the DSNs, and I will pick up & get hooked up to my Animas 2020 on Monday 4th April 

This has been a really long time coming and I can't wait!


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 24, 2011)

You'll have to give a nice name and polish it every day. 

Rob


----------



## shiv (Mar 24, 2011)

Haha. I will post a photo of it and take name suggestions! As for polishing...I'm not sure about that!

S


----------



## randomange (Mar 24, 2011)

YAY! 

Now the important question - what colour did you go for?


----------



## shiv (Mar 24, 2011)

I got black! I thought about blue, but figured black went with everything


----------



## randomange (Mar 24, 2011)

shiv said:


> I got black! I thought about blue, but figured black went with everything



Ooh very nice - classic!   I spent way longer than I probably should have debating the different colour options...


----------



## Ellie Jones (Mar 24, 2011)

That's Just over a week away

Bet you'll chuffed to pieces...  Sometimes we just have to wait for the best things in life hehehehe

When I got my pump, I was told in the January, had to wait for a carb training day in the May, then finally got the pump a month later in the June ahhhh..

Sadly Roche only do one colour the old spirit was blue and the new Combo only comes in black..

Funny enough I've got a blue skin on it now lol


----------



## Northerner (Mar 24, 2011)

Fantastic news Shiv!  Boy, have you had to work hard for it!


----------



## Phil65 (Mar 24, 2011)

Great news Shiv  Getting my pump on the 11th! can't wait!


----------



## Ergates (Mar 24, 2011)

Yay!!!! Very excited for you!!!!!


----------



## Steff (Mar 24, 2011)

Shiv exciting news bet the anticipation of the next few days will be unbearable  x


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 24, 2011)

Fantastic news Shiv, may your relatioship with your animas pump be long and happy


----------



## shiv (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm pumping Animas  I'm trying to upload a photo to show it off


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 4, 2011)

shiv said:


> I'm pumping Animas  I'm trying to upload a photo to show it off



Really pleased for you Shiv. Let's hope it's a long and happy partnership


----------



## margie (Apr 4, 2011)

Hope you and your new Pump have a long and productive partnership.


----------



## bev (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Shiv,

Thats great news - does pump have a name yet.Bev


----------



## Northerner (Apr 4, 2011)

Yayyyyyyyyyy!!!!  You'll be able to show it off in London on Saturday!


----------



## Twitchy (Apr 4, 2011)

shiv said:


> I'm pumping Animas  I'm trying to upload a photo to show it off



YAY!!!  So pleased you finally got it - you've worked really hard to get a pump! Hope it all settles down quickly & you have a 'good relationship' with it! 

All the best,

Twitchy xx


----------



## shiv (Apr 4, 2011)

Here she is!! Will try to get photos of her on me at some point. For the moment, she's living in my owl pump sock!


----------



## ThunderBolt (Apr 5, 2011)

I must have read umpteen threads where people have spoke about naming their pump and having wee phrases to go with it. And to be honest I thought they were crackers!

But I think I did it without realising. My old PE teacher used to send me packing 10 minutes before everyone else so I could get set up before home time and when the rest piled in would say: are you all wired for sound? Pumps are a bit smaller these days (as are walkmans come to think of it) so I seem to have developed a tendency to refer to it as "Little Cliff" now.


----------



## maturetype1 (Apr 9, 2011)

shiv said:


> I got black! I thought about blue, but figured black went with everything



I've got silver, with two silicone covers in black and purple, congratulations


----------

